# Confirmed Case Pay



## DBZ (Jan 6, 2022)

Quote from TP&benefits


> Pay: Pay for team members who are ill will show as Emergency Leave and will pay at 100 percent on their paychecks.



Is this average hours or scheduled? I'll be disappointed if it is scheduled because hours got cut.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2022)

Pretty sure it's average hours.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 6, 2022)

I’m doing scheduled hours.


----------

